# sketchup compound miter



## mikeho (Nov 7, 2009)

Trying to design a compound miter on the end of a 2×4 with sketchup. If I angle the board 10 degrees and cut the end of the board at 10 degrees then turn it 90 degrees the next cut (14 degrees) will angle into the board. hope this makes some sense.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

sounds a bit risky to be making those cuts. will require jigs for safe and accurate cuts


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

you mean something like this? :


----------



## mikeho (Nov 7, 2009)

You got it purplelev---now how did you do it?


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

use the protractor tool. About the only thing easier than cutting this on a compound miter saw is drawing it in sketchup.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I started with a 2×4, used the protractor tool, and made a guideline from one corner at a 10 degree angle:









I then selected the opposite EDGE of the 'board' and using the MOVE tool, moved it down (select move tool, click on the edge, then press on the UP arrow key on the keyboard to lock the move to only the up-down (blue) direction) to the guideline:









I then created the compound angle on the other face of the 2×4, at 10 degrees:









And selected the adjacent EDGE to the one I moved earlier, and MOVED this new EDGE down to the NEW guideline:









All done!
Since this is a component, you can see the original 2×4 bounding box with the newly created compound 'cut' end:


----------



## mikeho (Nov 7, 2009)

cool I figured it was easy just couldn't figure it out. I was trying to use the pencil tool. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

no problems. from my experience, the move tool is the most neglected tool in the bunch, but can do some things that are otherwise almost impossible and in a very simple way.


----------

